# medicare rules on application of air casts?



## gladiator0011 (Aug 3, 2009)

ok this is a two part question....

i'm helping out a hospital and trying to help them out by providing rules and coding guidelines. 
First, they are using slings, post op boots, and air casts as a way to charge strappings in the ER. I was pretty much always taught those are ways to get the E&M to a higher lvl and air casts were no longer allowed to be coded as a splinting/strapping. I also had documentation to this way back in the day but can't find this now. Can anyone provide a link for me so I can give to this rural hospital as proof? Or maybe i'm just totally wrong and you can code all those as strappings now but I haven't at all on the east coast....

Second, i've always coded knee immobilizers as a long leg splint but here they are coding it as a knee strapping.....any thoughts and if so any documentation that i can use?

thanks in advance@


----------

